# Coyote attack Or dog?



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Neighbor stopped by today.Had found a new calf without a tail and lacerations on rear legs.

I was told coyotes go for the throat and dogs go for the rea or flanks.

Any experience either way would be helpful.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We lost some ewes a couple of years ago. Game warden identified as coyote. Same reasoning, the kill was the throat. He said dogs chase and jump on the back.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The cure is the same for either. .223 or larger


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Coyotes on young calves go for the back end first to wound and get the calf down then go for the kill. If the calf gets away can see damage to back end. I have also seen coyotes kill 500-600 pound calves and they always go for the back end where the tissue is softer. Keep bitting till enough blood lose and animal is weak and goes down. Sad part is the animal is usually alive when they start eating them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agree 100% with above. Coyotes do not go for the throat until they get the animal on the ground if at all. Yes, I have witnessed animals being eaten while alive....and they start around the anus area for the soft meaty tissue just as hog987 said.....and the attacked animal typically doesn't die until they start feeding on the bowel area. Life can be tough in the wild.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

A neighbor's dog around here was just attacked by some coyotes when they let the dog out to pee and it chased after a deer in the woods. Was badly wounded. Neighbors on our Nextdoor site have been reporting lots of coyotes in the area. I can hear my AR and .243 practically pounding themselves out of the gun safe.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> A neighbor's dog around here was just attacked by some coyotes when they let the dog out to pee and it chased after a deer in the woods. Was badly wounded. Neighbors on our Nextdoor site have been reporting lots of coyotes in the area. I can hear my AR and .243 practically pounding themselves out of the gun safe.


My .243 is safe in the overhead gun rack in my ranger. I don't leave the house without it or the 410 shotgun for skunks and possums.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have coyotes and dogs. For me, dogs are the worst. They pack together and change from domestic to "hold my beer and watch this".

I have one very large coyote/coydog that is brave. The smaller ones slink down and fade away. This guy will come out in the open during the day. He has cornered calves in the weaning pasture and only had a Mexican standoff. Have cows with them now that will give chase.

I am currently dealing with dogs. It is unreal how one dog can become aggressive and the lesser dogs feed off of that.

I have only had one calf eaten by coyotes that know for sure. He was sick and probably not going to make it. The scat had hair in it. Yotes will eat hide and all. Dogs will not.

If I shoot neighborhood dogs in the day time and am seen, I call the sheriff and remove collars. This makes them strays in his book and he does not have to look up the rabies tag and contact the owner. Folks do not understand how running cattle brings the death sentence.

If I go undetected, I take the dog and put it in a curve of the road, run over it a few times, let night traffic do the same. The owner finds his dog and sees that it got hit by a car.

Since I began covering my tracks the neighbors have been easier to live with.

Funny story. I contacted a neighbor about his dog running cattle. He said his dog never left the yard. Caught him chasing calves and caught him. I spray painted him fluorescent orange from head to toe, underside as well. Turned him loose. Saw him the next day chained to a tree in their yard.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Spray painting a dog is funny stuff. We had a local guy get squirrels in his attic he caught them with a live animal trap. He took them to a state park five miles away and thought they where coming back did the spray paint thing sure enough in three days they where back. After that he took them to work 20 miles away then they stopped coming back.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You can catch more coyotes with a snare than you will ever kill with a gun.....although a gun is nice to have when on the rare occasion that they show themselves during the daytime.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> You can catch more coyotes with a snare than you will ever kill with a gun.....although a gun is nice to have when on the rare occasion that they show themselves during the daytime.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well snow is good for something.The coyote hunters love a fresh snow with everything white.On a good day they get 4-8 of them.They can track them also in fresh snow seeing where they crossed the road.Sun shines day they like to lay on snowbanks sunning them soaking up the sun,usually on the fence lines out of the wind.

They were paying up pretty good this winter for coyote hides 60-$100?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> They were paying up pretty good this winter for coyote hides 60-$100?


That is good. The fur market is so depressed that I find that surprising....maybe things are getting better in the fur industry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> That is good. The fur market is so depressed that I find that surprising....maybe things are getting better in the fur industry.
> 
> Regards, Mike


the coyote price went up a lot more then the Fox,raccoons,etc.I think some rock star started wearing a coyote fur coat so it created a big demand as everyone wanted one.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This alsohttps://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-canada-goose-coyote-fur-20190228-story.html


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Rare? Shoot I was turkey hunting this afternoon. It was windy and I was hitting a box. Heard leaves rustling behind me. Slowly turned my head to look. By the time I got turned I could see a large yote running away. In the direction it was running there were 2 more.

It dawned on me that the big one was mere feet from me. A shotgun is absolutely worthless.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> Rare? Shoot I was turkey hunting this afternoon. It was windy and I was hitting a box. Heard leaves rustling behind me. Slowly turned my head to look. By the time I got turned I could see a large yote running away. In the direction it was running there were 2 more.
> 
> It dawned on me that the big one was mere feet from me. A shotgun is absolutely worthless.


Daytime occurence compared to night time occurrence is much much different. They basically are nocturnal. How many times do you encounter coyote when turkey hunting? Probably just occasionally. Snares never sleep....they are present when the coyotes are present.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here if a coyote sees you from 1/4 mile away they are off like a rocket.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I wish I could say it is rare to see in daylight here. It once was rare, rare to the point that it was rare to find a track, now not so much anymore. While it is not a daily occurrence, the frequency makes it not a rare sighting for us. When there are higher numbers, it pushes for competition to find prey and much of their prey is not nocturnal.

The fact is a coyote is out there in daylight and you don't even know it. Not disputing that a snare catches more than a bullet. Disputing that yotes are not as nocturnal as one would think.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Vol said:


> That is good. The fur market is so depressed that I find that surprising....maybe things are getting better in the fur industry.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Coyotes were a good price this winter. 60 to 100 for the good ones and even some of the poor ones would bring 40. Fox not worth much if they'll even buy em. ***** were worth a little better this winter than they've been in a few years, still not high price but better.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I found a calf eaten from the left flank into the lung cavity. Found him Monday evening. First time loss of a calf to coyotes in 30 years. Lost sheep to them about 15 years ago. I was going to pour antifreeze on the carcass, but spent the next 2 hours moving all cattle to pastue nearer to the house. Next morning there was nothing left, no trace, nothing..... I have run the fence lines and found no tracks or place they come in..


----------

